# Favorite Doeling



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

This girl is definitely my favorite doeling this year! She was one of the premature triplets we had born in February. She is 6 weeks old now and looking great! And she is fullblood so that is great too.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Man what a front end on her!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looks show ring ready! Very nice!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Woah man, that's a good looking goat!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Wouldn't have guessed she was premature.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Dang, she’s built! 
Gorgeous, you’d never know she was a premie, she caught up really well. 
Do you show? She’d turn some heads for sure


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She is a real stunner


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you all! She's come a long way from being a 5 lb preemie.

I do plan on getting her into the show ring. If we have any shows this year. I think she would do great.

Her brother and sister are looking great two. I pulled these two at birth and they have been on a free choice lambar since. The buckling will be headed to Colorado at weaning.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

You have beautiful goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------

